# Vaccinations



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi all, when we collect our new puppy next week, she will have had her first vaccinations. How many weeks later should she have her second? Thanks James.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

normaly about 12 weeks old. but i think think Delta got hers at 11 weeks old, just call your vet up and ask.


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

thanks, did you see the new photo we posted today? We went to see all the puppies again. Only ten days til she comes home with us!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww so cute, very cockery, where are you getting her from


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Kendal, we are getting our puppy from Stockport, Cheshire. Only 7 days to go now. We are going to use a crate, like we did for our last dog, so hopefully she will settle with us even though he first night will be the hardest!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

will have to look for your pictures .Mabel just had hers at 12 weeks and was great then that she could go out. She was fine her first night in crate just cried for a couple of minutes then settled, she s not happy if i put her in her crate if i go out but think thats more a seperation thing ... but leave her with a kong and then she s happy . Good luck x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

ahhh just seen you pics she looks lovely ... you ve settled on a name then i think it suits her .. when do you get her is it tomorrow x


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Karen
We just collected Brontie, she's lovely, and was so good in the car on her journey home, which lasted an hour. Good as gold. No accidents in the kitchen so far, after 5 hours, as she seems to just cry and we take her outside straight away then give her a treat. Must be too good to be true!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope all s still going well ... mabel still has the odd accident but usually near the door as though she is on her way although most of the time its us taking her out rather than her instigating it... but dont feel like i have to watchher all he time anymore . its been great the last few weeks that she s been able to go out which she s really enjoying . x


----------

